# Ladder Rack For Chevy Astro



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Anyone have any good input for a ladder rack that I can use on my Astro.

I am looking for something good looking, not just the common steel square painted white or black racks commonly found..
Also does anyone have an opinion on the fact that it probably needs to be bolted through the roof. A painter I know didn't bolt his into the roof trusses, but just used large templates on the inside to strengthen his. My mechanic said I should try to not bolt through the roof but I have no gutters to put the gutter mount style, and it seems there is no other option.

I found some decent looking ones on ebay but am not sure if they are cheesy looking in reality. I just looked on ebay and can't seem to find the ones I saw previously.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I have a 1985 chevy astro van that just blew the engine. I will snap pics tomorow, has racks, cage, and shelving. I will be scrapping the vehicle but removing these items first. 

If you like it, pay for shipping and you can have what you want.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

driftweed said:


> I have a 1985 chevy astro van that just blew the engine. I will snap pics tomorow, has racks, cage, and shelving. I will be scrapping the vehicle but removing these items first.
> 
> If you like it, pay for shipping and you can have what you want.


Cool, can't imagine how much shipping would be for the rack but I'd like to see it. 
I'm in Washington, so it might be a pretty penny.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I had a friend weld one up for me, and got a shop to install it.

They drilled a hole in the roof of my van, used a heavy duty glue and put reverse rivets in said holes. Then they filled the rivets with the same glue and then bolted the rack to the roof. ....and put more glue between the van and the rack. Since the installation I've caulked with a metal caulking.

I've had this installed for 2 years and no issues.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Very nice input. I would love to have some end pieces fabricated and have mahogany or teak crossbars for it so it looks more unique, custom, and less paint contractor.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Here's my van as it is. Pearl silver/grey/slight blue.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Here ya go, nothing fancy:


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I am going to get a rack that is new or looks new, looking for one that compliments my ride. Thanks.

Is that a grave the guy on your back window is digging up??


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

He's burying a zombie. Kids bought it for me, & since customers never see that van I hung it up.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have an Adrien Steel rack and shelves here from an Astro, come get em.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

If I were 1800 miles closer I would come right over.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ridesarize said:


> If I were 1800 miles closer I would come right over.


And I would let ya have em. I tried to sell them a year or two ago but nobody wanted them and so they are just crap sitting around now.


----------

